# Wiki Fixed - Editable again



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I figured out the issues with the wiki and fixed it. You can add info and discuss in it now. I also made it so that the discussion threads showed up with the article - I think it makes it a little easier to use.

Enjoy!


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Woho! Good work!


----------

